# Does anyone remember the very first...



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

album they ever bought?
Strangely enough I do. "Decembers Children" The Rolling Stones". Bought it in 1973. But if came out way before that. 1965


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

With my own money, I went to our local record store and bought Physical Graffiti on my 9th b'day.

Guy at the store thought it was so cool that he tossed in a WABX and a WLLZ t-shirt for my brother & I (Detroit radio stations). 

Since I was only 9, my brother had to go with me if I was going to ride my bike downtown with a fresh $20 burning a hole in my pocket...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

With my own money. It was The Wrestling Album. I was 7.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh Dear, I hate to admit it, but with my Very Own money was Alice Coopers Greatist Hits. I think I was 8.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I was 10


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Led Zeppelin IV

played it every day I came home from school


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Beatlemania - November 1963

(This certainly dates me, doesn't it)


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Roxy Music - For Your Pleasure - 1973


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I got 3 to start my collection:
Meat Loaf - Bat Out of Hell
Boston - s/t
Deep Purple - Machine Head. I was 7.........


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Beatles Twist and Shout, December 63'.......a life-shaping event.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I was 12 

45 rpm: KungFu fighting... kqoct
33 rpm: Not Fragile - BTO


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think it may have been "Yesterday and Today" by the Beatles. I also think we tried to peel off the cover photo to see if it was a "butcher cover" version that had the second photo slapped on.

First single was either "She's Not There" by the Zombies, or "Dance, Dance, Dance" by the Beach Boys.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Bein' a young bugger, it was U2's Achtung Baby when I was 11 and had just gotten my first CD player for Xmas. However, I also have Rolling Stones Hot Rocks, Michael Jackson's Thriller, and Prince's Purple Rain that I bought on cassette from a flea market, though I don't recall if they were prior to, or after the U2 disc. Being cassettes, I'm guessing before.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Beatlemania - November 1963
> 
> (This certainly dates me, doesn't it)



Thank god you came along. I was predating every one until your arrival.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

It was 1982, I was 11. My dad called it "Crap" and said "Why don't you go buy some old music."

So I went out and bought this:








"there. this one's from 1974. are you happy now?"


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Paul said:


> Was "Beatlemania" an album? The first 4 Capitol Albums were "Meet the Beatles", "The Beatles Second Album", "Something New" and "Beatles '65". I know there were some wacky licensing things going on in the first couple of years.


In Canada, Capitol records released with the title, "Beatlemania"


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Thank god you came along. I was predating every one until your arrival.


Gee, thanks. You don't know how that makes me feel.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

paul said:


> coool,....mono or stereo????


mono.

.....


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Gee, thanks. You don't know how that makes me feel.


I will in 10 years.:smile:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Roxy Music - For Your Pleasure - 1973


Great album, but man you must have been a twisted little kid. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I can't recall the first album I actually bought on my own. It was either Meatloaf or The Knack. I think I still have them actually.

What I do remember is that feeling of getting home, tearing off the plastic and reading the liner notes and checking out the artwork while listening to the album. I remember the first time I put the needle down on Zeppelin 4 and also Dark Side Of The Moon. Whole new worlds opened up from those black discs.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> Doesn't the 1950 date you????
> 
> Was "Beatlemania" an album? The first 4 Capitol Albums were "Meet the Beatles", "The Beatles Second Album", "Something New" and "Beatles '65". I know there were some wacky licensing things going on in the first couple of years.


The very first Beatles release in Canada was titled Beatlemania. Back in the time when Canadain releases were different from UK releases and USA releases. Who knows why?? 
That was my very first album purchase as well.

Brian


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Great topic!

45 - Stand By Me, John Lennon

LP - Greatest Hits - Elton John

Both are still great to listen to.

Within a year or so, my brother and I swapped ideas for entry to the local newspaper's contest. I won with his idea, so I shared the prize with him. I can't remember how many LP's you got to pick, it was 6 or 8. I remember getting Boston (Boston), some ELO (Out of the Blue maybe) and I forget what else. For any Winnipeggers circa 1976, the contest was run by the Tribune and went "A Winnipegger without the Trib is like __________________". My brother said 'Woody Allen without a problem'. Even at 13 I could see the brilliance in that, I forget what lame one I came up with.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My first album may have been this one. With my own money. There were many 45's in there before that though. The first Boston album would be close as well. Same year.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Paul Revere & the Raiders (forget the title). It's Paul Revere's birthday today I heard this morning on the radio, which reminded me of that album before I even read this thread. I had a few 45's before then (Day Tripper, a couple other Beatles ones, and maybe some motown stuff), but it was my first LP I bought with my own "allowance". Shortly followed by Three Dog Night, Cream and the White Album. My parents bought me a few albums back around then (mid 60's) that I thought sucked at the time but as it turns out were pretty good. "December's Children" was one of them, and "Something New" by the Beatles, but also Otis Redding, James Brown and some other cool stuff.

Pete


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Meet The Beatles was my first LP. I owned some 45's prior to that.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gunny said:


> Meet The Beatles was my first LP. I owned some 45's prior to that.



Where did you buy it? Here is Canada it was released as 'Beatlemania' as noted couple times earlier in thread? I know I got my in Oshawa in a store that was a predecessor of Zellers.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

45 - Pat Benatar "Heartbreaker"
LP - Triumph "Rock 'n Roll Machine"
CD - Rush "Hold Your Fire"


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

The very first 45 I bought was The Beatles "I Feel Fine" with "She's a Woman" on the b side. I picked it up at a school sale for 10 cents when I was 9 years old. Still have it!
The first LP I bought was "Sticky Fingers" by The Rolling Stones.


----------



## gkella (Dec 6, 2008)

I am thinking With The Beatles in 1964.
I believe this is the same LP someone else called Beatlemania.
The Beatles had different LP releases in North America than what is considered the actual releases they put out in Britain.
This went on until Sgt. Pepper came out.
After Pepper they were the same.
There were always more songs on the British releases.
Less songs on the North American ones meant more LP releases and more cash generated.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

With my own money I got a 45 called (Keep Feeling)Fascination by Human League. It was 1983, I was 10. I also bought that Paul McCartney/Michael Jackson duo called "Say, Say, Say". All I can say is I'm glad I found the Ramones later in life...


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I was in grade three......My first LP was Twist and Shout by The Beatles. Another of those special Canadian releases like Beatlemania and Long Tall Sally.
I went with my dad to Zellers at Shoppers World and had Beatlemania in my left hand and Twist And Shout in my right. I chose Twist and Shout. 










My first 45' was Sink The Bismark by Johnny Horton I bought that in Grade 1.... well I didn't buy it my Mom did.........nuff said.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> 33 1/2 - Magical Mystery Tour





Starbuck said:


> Oh Dear, I hate to admit it, but with my Very Own money was Alice Coopers Greatist Hits.


The first albums I bought were Magical Mystery Tour & Alice Cooper's Greatest Hits. (Bought them at the same time at the same time.) 

Scary...

"I am the Walrus" was once my favorite song.

My first CD was This is Spinal Tap--and yes, the cover was black. (None more black)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Beatlemania was a great album. Not exactly revolver, but great nonetheless. Listened to it again and again at my friend Andy's house.

The thing with the early Beatle albums and the British vs North American release was not that there were Beatle tunes never released over here. Rather, it always seemed like there were tunes "borrowed" from other albums. That is, there'd be a song or two on the British version of album X (say, Twist and Shout or Help) that wouldn't show up until the next domestic release here.

I think what I remember most about my first records was:

a) the day I brought my two singles over to the home of an older kid next door, who had a "proper" stereo (Electrohome or Clairtone, forget which, with a big cabinet and a furniture chassis) and heard bass for the first time.
b) the day a delivery van arrived and a relative bestowed upon me 3 albums as a bar miztvah present - Beatles VI, Rolling Stones Now, and Hermans Hermits on tour.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Paul said:


> Part of the difference was that in the UK singles were singles and albums were albums. In the US Capitol insisted that some of the hit singles be included on albums so people would have a reason to want the albums. That meant some album tracks were left over, so we saw albums like Beatles '65, etc.


Yeah, there were a lot of great Beatles singles that never made it to 33 1/3 until much later ....... I Shoulda Known Better, Paperback Writer, Rain, etc .... until they all surfaced on that LP with them standing in front of that Spanish-looking building (the name escapes me).


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OH yeah...before i bought my first record, i had to listen to my older sister's stuff, wich was mostly The Bee Gees and all that disco era stuff realy. at my birthday got some $$$ and when we went into town, i got to the record store, and when i saw the cover of that record, i asked the sale clerk was on earth that was...and he made me listen to the intro...BAM...I had just found "Rock & Roll"..hehehe I was 12 at that time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ah yes, I remember it well

Cosmos Factory - CCR


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Yeah, there were a lot of great Beatles singles that never made it to 33 1/3 until much later ....... I Shoulda Known Better, Paperback Writer, Rain, etc .... until they all surfaced on that LP with them standing in front of that Spanish-looking building (the name escapes me).


The name of the album was "Hey Jude".


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> I remember introducing my then 15 yr old stepson to "Rock and Roll High School". It's the only time he looked at me and was absolutely convinced I was mentally and intellectually deficient.
> 
> He's learned better now.


Yeah, I can remember singing "The KKK took my Baby Away" and "Beat on the Brat" in highschool History class and getting the same kind of looks from the girl in front of me...kkjuw

Matt


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

al3d said:


> OH yeah...before i bought my first record, i had to listen to my older sister's stuff, wich was mostly The Bee Gees and all that disco era stuff realy. at my birthday got some $$$ and when we went into town, i got to the record store, and when i saw the cover of that record, i asked the sale clerk was on earth that was...and he made me listen to the intro...BAM...I had just found "Rock & Roll"..hehehe I was 12 at that time.


Is that an import? I know they changed the SS thing in parts of Europe -- kinda funny accusing a band formed by two jewish guys from New York of being gestapo sympathisers...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> The name of the album was "Hey Jude".


Hey - that's another one :smile:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey. Who still has the first album the bought? Not me. 
On a more sour note the first album that I ever had (not one I bought my self), was Sonny and Cher. Can't remember exactly which one. I got if for my birthday from my mom. I had asked for a Joe Cocker album. She couldn't find it so she bought me Sonny and Cher. I have no idea what made her think that was a substitute. She did like to torment me.


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Guitarman2.

Great thread. I think the first one I bought was Otis Blue by Otis Redding. 

Craig


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I can't remember the first one I actually bought since I'm the youngest of 4 and was greatly influenced by my older brothers and sister's music. I "adopted" a lot of their vinyl in the early days and still have most of the Zeppelin collection on original vinyl. My earliest memory of an album was when I was about 4 or 5 and I listened to "Love it to Death" by Alice Cooper alot. It's still one of my favourites! ...and may explain a few things!
When it came time to buy my own stuff I remember getting a gold vinyl special edition of Styx's Equinox album. Around that time I also recall picking up News of the World by Queen and Van Halen I and II. All of which I still have (I think... now where did I put them???)


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm pretty sure this is the first album I bought myself.











I still have it, somewhere.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul said:


> Still have more than 95% of them, including the 1st. I have 2 great turntables on which to play them.


Man I would love to hear you spin some vinyl. As strange as it sounds I really miss the turntable days. It was the days when I was most fanatical about my music collection. I took such great care of those old records. When cassette tapes came out I recorded my albums on them and then put the albums away to preserve them in case I needed to re-record another copy. Now that CD's have come along I buy them I lose or wreck them and I buy them again. It doesn't seem like the actual collection is as important to me or as fun as in the old record album days.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

The first album I bought myself was Canned Wheat by The Guess Who and The Band's first album which I bought at the same time. My older sister had beat me to all the Beatles and Stones stuff. The first 45's I bought were My Buddy by Connie Francis, Haunted House by Gene Simmons (not THAT Gene Simmons!) and Sunny Afternoon by The Kinks. 3 for a dollar at Zeller's. That was in '64, I think.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Hey. Who still has the first album the bought? Not me.
> On a more sour note the first album that I ever had (not one I bought my self), was Sonny and Cher. Can't remember exactly which one. I got if for my birthday from my mom. I had asked for a Joe Cocker album. She couldn't find it so she bought me Sonny and Cher. I have no idea what made her think that was a substitute. She did like to torment me.


I remember getting a copy of Soul Survivor (Expressway to Your Heart) with the factory-second hole drilled through it, from my aunt because "one rock and roll record sounds just like another".


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Oh Dear, I hate to admit it, but with my Very Own money was Alice Coopers Greatist Hits. I think I was 8.


Nothing wrong with that! Great album.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

kkjwpw Sort of. 

Able 20% of my vinyl got destroyed in a basement flood. So, about ten years ago, I gave it all to my brother. It became too much of a hassle to store and look after.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

I was a musically deprived child, so early in my adult life I walked out of a Wally Mart carrying this.










I shit you not, that was my first CD.

hwopv


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Man I would love to hear you spin some vinyl. As strange as it sounds I really miss the turntable days. It was the days when I was most fanatical about my music collection. I took such great care of those old records. When cassette tapes came out I recorded my albums on them and then put the albums away to preserve them in case I needed to re-record another copy. Now that CD's have come along I buy them I lose or wreck them and I buy them again. It doesn't seem like the actual collection is as important to me or as fun as in the old record album days.


So true. The digital age has changed music in so mnay ways. Back in the good old LP days, listening to music was an experience. You didn't just press a button on any one of a number of devices. You sat down, sorted, pulled out a vinyl, cleaned the needle, cleaned the record and cued it up to sit down and listen while reading all the info enclosed on the sleeve and covers.

A friend of mine played some vinyl at a party a couple years ago. Man it was great hearing albums I have on CD or MP3, actually played on vinyl. Much more organic sounding.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> My first album may have been this one.


That's a great album. Buddy I work with is Rik's
brother in-law and he got my copy signed along
with R&R machine.









My first album was also Zep IV. Still have all my 
vinyl (300+ _or_ 6 crates worth).


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Nirvana - Nevermind, Led Zep IV & Dark Side of the Moon - I got sick of walking downstairs to get the latter two from my parents collection and getting the "treat them carefully" spiel.. I would have been 9ish? I still remember the cashier being a little surprised, I guess looking back I might have been to.

I also "permanently borrowed" Sgt. Peppers from my folks, but replaced it for them a few years later for xmas :smile:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

My first album was A HARD DAY'S NIGHT, which I cajoled my parents into buying me the day after the Beatles played on Ed Sullivan. I wore out 2 LP's of it, and have moved on to the CD version which I am going to replace because I want to get a copy that includes the instrumental tracks from the movie as well (eBay here I come!).
sneaky mentioned Paul Revere in his post. I STILL listen to REVOLUTION on a regular basis-it is a GREAT ALBUM, IMHO. 
And Hamstrung mentioned LOVE IT TO DEATH-another one of my all-time favourite albums!
-Mikey


----------



## autorpm (Apr 21, 2008)

*First album*

FIRST ALBUM I BOUGHT WAS WHEN I WAS AROUND 10 IT WAS TED NUGENT CAT SCRATCH FEAVER:rockon2::rockon2:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

45 RPM - Rush The Spirit of Radio (with a shortened version of Circumstances on the B side.

LP - Supertramp Breakfast in America ($3.99!!)

CD - Trevor Rabin ( I think it was called Can't Look Away)


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Wow, I didn't know Spinal Tap's bass player also played in Triumph!!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I remember he often wore a Calgary Flames jersey.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

You guys were either infinitely cooler kids than I was, or you have selective memory about your first album, or you are all outright liars. 

I, for one, was not born with good musical taste. I like to think I developed that through experience, but my friends might disagree.

My first album was likely a 45 of something truly banal, like A-Ha's "Take On Me", or something by Rick Springfield. I was raised on ABBA and the romantic ballads of the 70s. I had friends who listened to KISS - my parents called them "the wrong crowd".

The first tapes I ever had were given to me by a neighbour when my parents bought our first tape deck. Rush, "2112" and "A Farewell to Kings". I still remember listening to them for the first time. My thoughts were a mix of "WTF?" and "Uh-oh, I better not tell my parents I'm listening to this". 

The first CD I ever bought was the Led Zeppelin box set, released in 1990 or 1991... I didn't even have a CD player!

--- D


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

first one I ever bough myself (I never had any $ and was stuck in the country) was "music from the big pink"......but there were lots of 45's kicking around before that.........some Elvis........there was this stupid can't get it out of your head song.........."7 girls sitting in the back seat kissing and a huggin with Fred...dee doo dee dooo duu...keep your eyes on the road and your hands on the wheel" or some such..........even a few "alvin & the chipmunks"........it was a while before I could start my own real collection.........Zep, Santana Abraxis., Hendrix are you experienced.....crosby stills nash.........survival in the early 60's meant owning a transister radio and listening to 1050chum.......the real treat was late at night when the US stations drifted in for some Motown........what a blast first hearing "hey joe" and trying to talk to my bud's about it


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

First album I got and received as a gift was John Mayall's 'Turning Point' around 1970. First album bought myself was "Live Johnny Winter And".


----------

